# Really, REALLY Dumb Question...lol



## SRPitera (Nov 12, 2006)

OK, here goes...

I have a 12 week old Jack Russell..

He has very long hair hanging down off of the tip of his penis... lol

Can you trim this or is it a functional part of his body?

I told you it was dumb... lol


----------



## workingdog (Oct 19, 2006)

oh i don't think it's dumb.My male pom has long hair there too, and i was just thinking dam it would be nice if that wasn;t there. His next bath off it comes, unless some one answers this question with a reply that it needs to stay( which i doubt)


----------



## Onlinek9 (Nov 12, 2006)

You just obviously need to be careful while trimming! *ouch!* My male aussie had it too. While he was a puppy it was a pee trap. Now it doesn't seem to be much of a problem. But I trimmed it shorter when he was a pup.


----------



## myrna (Oct 29, 2006)

Why don't you make an appointment with your vet. If this needs to be done it should be by a vet. Good luck......


----------



## workingdog (Oct 19, 2006)

What! i'm sure my vet would laugh at me.It's just hair hanging down, you would have to be a complete idoit, to cut anything that should'nt be cut.


----------



## workingdog (Oct 19, 2006)

Hey Myrna i just reread my post. It could be took'en as rude.Not my intentions.


----------



## SRPitera (Nov 12, 2006)

Went to the vet today (For regular visit) and sure enough, this is a commonly asked question...lol

It is now trimmed... Turns out it is just normal puppy hair that can be removed...


----------



## DOTTI (Nov 11, 2006)

You Can Trim It.my Peke Has Long Hair There Also And Yhe Groomer Takes Alot Off Whene He's Bathed


----------



## daisy (Aug 23, 2006)

yea you can do it your self becouse he might need it when hes all grown up to i know that groomers clip the hair ther and in femails to


----------



## Jessica&Crew (Sep 23, 2006)

It is common to clip thast hair. 

With long haired breeds (I know yours isnt) people often trim some of the belly hair as well.


----------



## ejabarnes (Nov 30, 2006)

yes it can be trimmed with scissors do not clip as the blade can easily slip and snip his privates so i would be careful you can get this done at the groomers which is called a hygeine trim or sanitary trim


----------



## APBTgal (Dec 10, 2006)

myrna said:


> Why don't you make an appointment with your vet. If this needs to be done it should be by a vet. Good luck......


common sense is all you need. its like trimming nails no need to go to the vet for something you can do.


----------



## pupskersandhutch (Nov 20, 2006)

with my Pekingnese they shave the butthole so she can poo better if we don't then she get's dingle berries and frankly that's grooss. I would think that cutting the hair might be sensitive and i don't know how well they would lay for that I would leave it it's not like it's bothering them unless it's as long as long as Santa's beard!!.


----------

